# Got My Second Shot!



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, I'm now fully Covid vaccinated. I got my second shot Saturday with no bad effects except a really sore arm and a 24 hour headache. 😊


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Congratulations! I’m glad you’re feeling well. Hope your arm feels better soon!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations Jackie! Your side effects are pretty typical for the second vaccine - annoying but nothing intolerable. Now your life can get back closer to normal. See my related thread on the "new normal".


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Congratulations 🥳 xx


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> See my related thread on the "new normal".


Ok - but how do I find it? I tried using "search" but it didn't show up.



EvaE1izabeth said:


> Congratulations! I’m glad you’re feeling well. Hope your arm feels better soon!


Thank you. It's still a little sore but much better than yesterday.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

That's great news. Spread the word that these vaccinations are nothing scary.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We're leaving to get our first in about 15 minutes, to a scheduled appointment.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Ok - but how do I find it? I tried using "search" but it didn't show up.


My post is up now.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Tom King said:


> We're leaving to get our first in about 15 minutes, to a scheduled appointment.


This is GRRRRRREAT news! You are going to love it............and your dogs will too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Well, I'm now fully Covid vaccinated. I got my second shot Saturday with no bad effects except a really sore arm and a 24 hour headache. 😊


YAY!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Good news!!! The hospital contacted me this morning to set up my first shot next week! They have (some) doses in to use on their patients! At times that make sense! So rather than trying to engage in the "MA Hunger Games" and take the vaccine whenever I can get it, regardless of whether it works with my meds or not, it is now scheduled at EXACTLY the right time that I don't have to skip ANY of my infusions, and I only have to skip two doses of weekly Methotrexate shots. And since I do that at home, that is easy to manage. ONLY missing the Methotrexate should mean that my RA should not flare too badly. 

The second shot timing will be trickier, because now there will be three moving parts... the frequency of my infusions, the frequency of my MTX and scheduling the second Covid shot. But the people who will be doing it know what they are doing...


----------



## nane (Mar 2, 2021)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Well, I'm now fully Covid vaccinated. I got my second shot Saturday with no bad effects except a really sore arm and a 24 hour headache. 😊


congratulations !! I still waiting


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

That's great Jackie! What vaccine did you get?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We still have 10 more days until our second dose. Five counties here have just opened up. Although vaccines are becoming more available in California there are millions of those unvaccinated. Only 2.91 million of 39 million have received the vaccine. I'm going to continue what we have been doing. I hoping cases will not increase next month in the Bay Area.


----------

